# bathroom vanity refinish



## analogmusicman (Feb 4, 2008)

we'reremodeling the guest bath and want to refinish the vanity which we pulled out. yes,we have the refinisher in the yellow can sold at HD and it works good in fact that vanity would look fine if we used that, unfortunately,you can't put "varathane" or anything else on it and it would have to be redone in the future.
any ideas about how we could refinish it so the finish would last?

tnx,


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

analogmusicman said:


> you can't put "varathane" or anything else on it and it would have to be redone in the future.


why not and why?

....and what's this got to do with the book on tiling you're writing? :laughing:

DM


----------



## analogmusicman (Feb 4, 2008)

why not and why?

maybe 'cause it says so on the can! (smart a**)

tnx,


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

If this mystery yellow can from HD says you cannot put ANYTHING over it, then I have to assume it gives a finished result, therefore, why would you have to redo it??? Sorry, but your post makes little sense to me. I'd just strip it, sand it, and slap a watertight finish on it.

DM


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I think we should avoid cryptic posts for clarities sake.
Is the English translation, putting a minwax stain over a poly or other top coat.
Then no, you would need to remove the top coat, completely. Neutralize the remover. Lightly sand the vanity and restain. If you don't get all the topcoat off, it will look like hell and you'll have to start the process over.
Ron


----------



## analogmusicman (Feb 4, 2008)

Ron6519 said:


> I think we should avoid cryptic posts for clarities sake.
> Is the English translation, putting a minwax stain over a poly or other top coat.
> Then no, you would need to remove the top coat, completely. Neutralize the remover. Lightly sand the vanity and restain. If you don't get all the topcoat off, it will look like hell and you'll have to start the process over.
> Ron


 
I'll get some "Formby's" refinisher at Lowe's,that's supposed to take off the poly or whatever's on there.

tnx,


----------

